# Fehler: Cookies nicht gesetzt



## Damasus (19. Mrz 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne eine Internetseite einlesen und bei einigen erscheint die Meldung, dass keine Cookies erlaubt sind. Wo muss ich denn die Cookies erlauben? Im Quelltext wahrscheinleich, weil in den Browsern sind sie erlaubt.

Weiß jemand wie das geht?

Gruß
Damasus


----------



## HimBromBeere (19. Mrz 2012)

Keine Cookies erlaubt? Wo kommt den eine solche Meldung her? Normalerweise immer vom Browser und nicht vom Server... beim Server kommt das ganze dann idR. nur als leeres Cookie an. Schreibe mal ein bisschen genauer, was du machst und womit du´s machst.


----------



## Damasus (19. Mrz 2012)

Naja, ich möchte den Quelltext einer Seite in eine Datei schreiben. Das funktioniert auch wunderbar. 
Bei manchen Seiten (z.B. wenn ich mich einloggen muss), steht in der Datei:



> Wenn du dich hier befindest, stimmt vermutlich etwas mit deinen Cookies nicht. Schalte die Cookies an und starte deinen Browser erneut. Alternativ kann es auch helfen, einfach dieses Fenster zu schließen und sich neu ins Spiel einzuloggen.


----------



## HimBromBeere (19. Mrz 2012)

Soll das heißen, du kannst den Quelltext der Seite ganz normal angucken (also im Browser selbst), aber wenn du ihn serverseitig auslesen willst, geht das nicht? Das finde ich jetzt irgendwie sehr verwirrend. 
Wie liest du denn den Quellcode ein? Vlcht, hast du gar keine Zugriff auf die eigentliche Seite, von der du den Text haben willst (da du ja nicht angemeldet bist). Es kann auch sein, dass es die Ressource gar nicht gibt und sie durch PHP o.ä. erstmal zusammengebaut wird, natürlich erst WENN du dich einloggst.


----------



## Damasus (19. Mrz 2012)

Ja ich möchte den Inhalt einer passwortgeschützen Seite einlesen, d.h. ich muss mich vorher einloggen. 
Wie geht das denn per Java?


----------



## faetzminator (19. Mrz 2012)

Wenn z.B. HTTPClient von Apache verwendest, dann kannst du ganz einfach setzen, ob du Cookies erlauben willst oder nicht. Wenn du das einfach mit irgendeinem Reader runterlädst, geht das 100% in die Hosen, sobald Cookies etc. erforderlich sind.

Edit: natürlich noch ein Link  Overview


----------

